# Furry games on Android Google Play?



## Kingman (Dec 24, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right place as I'm looking for games on my tablet to play but, looking for a D&D/ RPG/ MMORPG/ WoWish game with anthros or at least an anthro race. F2P or something I have to buy to get is fine if it's good. Bored out of my mind atm.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 24, 2016)

Closest thing I know of would be a discord/kik RP chatroom


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 24, 2016)

Gonzossm just recently released Super Toss The Turtle for Android.
As far as RPGs, well... there are a couple adult-oriented ones I know of...


----------



## Kingman (Dec 25, 2016)

Pfft adult is fine. Big thing is maybe something along Skyrim in selection of playable races and such.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2016)

Well... Corruption of Champions starts you off as a normal human but by consuming different items, you turn into pretty much whatever you want.
It's a bit of a text adventure, though.
But it's written in pretty high detail.


----------



## The Furious Furry (May 25, 2017)

Try Major/Minor


----------

